# Our Italian Greyhound, Kahlua



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

She's about 10 lbs, and often gets mistaken for a whippet. I guess whippets are bigger. She's a great dog, very playful, although difficult to house-train. Strange quirks include hiding dog treats throughout the house; trying to reach your brain with her tongue through your nasal cavity; and inability to sit on any hard surface (tile, wood), to name a few.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

She is cute!


----------



## diselthis (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute Iggy we have one named star.
she's 8 years old and like yours she tries to lick your brain out either threw the nose or the ear.
Ours also likes walking around on her hing legs . sort of looks like a battle droid.


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

diselthis said:


> Cute Iggy we have one named star.
> she's 8 years old and like yours she tries to lick your brain out either threw the nose or the ear.


Good to know ours isn't the only one...!



diselthis said:


> Ours also likes walking around on her hing legs . sort of looks like a battle droid.


A close friend of ours actually refers to that as the "velociraptor walk," from Jurassic Park fame. :anim_lol:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

DeltaNu1142 said:


> She's about 10 lbs, and often gets mistaken for a whippet. I guess whippets are bigger. She's a great dog, very playful, although difficult to house-train. Strange quirks include hiding dog treats throughout the house; trying to reach your brain with her tongue through your nasal cavity; and inability to sit on any hard surface (tile, wood), to name a few.


HILARIOUS! That dog looks just a wee bit touched.. Like 3 or 4 doggie treats short of a full box. hehehehe


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

babs said:


> HILARIOUS! That dog looks just a wee bit touched.. Like 3 or 4 doggie treats short of a full box. hehehehe


Hah, yeah, funny that it's obvious from the photos. I thought you'd have to see her in person to figure that out... she has her peculiarities.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

You have a nice looking dog there


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Very cute. Sure look like they are freindly. Got to meet a few retired racers that a pet supply store was showing a year or so back and was impressed then. Very striking appearance and freindly. Wife wouldn't let me have one or three. :-(


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

The small ones & the bigs ones have essentially the same temperament--they're all cuddly lapdogs. The difference in the full-size ones is 120+ lbs...! I would own a retired racer in a split second, they're great dogs. Very playful & then again very lazy. No middle ground. Careful around the kids, only because they don't know they're barrels on stilts & maneuver about as easily.


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

Those are cool looking dogs. My wife and I were looking into greyhounds but ended up getting a local pound puppy.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah I've heard as well the retired racer greyhounds are actually make pretty cool pets.. Good dispositions. Our local park has some event on Saturdays where the local greyhound owners let them into a fenced ball-field to run around and play.. Talk about kicking up some dust. wow.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, she's got a nice smile! She's very cute. My dog has a weird quirk of staring at people for long periods of time without blinking.


----------

